# how do you lot store your MAC?



## MAC_addiction<3 (Mar 18, 2008)

ive got so much now even my extra large traincase isn't enough, i don't know how to store it all in a neat & tidy way. I don't have much space in my room anymore so i can't have a whole seperate cuboard/set of drawers for it. 
Storing my brushes annoys me, ive got them in a cup atm but theyre all squashed up against eachother lol. Post pics if youve got anyy or share your ideassss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




TIA!!
x


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 18, 2008)

hiya

well i have a ROOM for my make up lol but i work as a freelance make up artist (also work for MAC) so i have tons. i find that depotting all my eyeshadows saves ALOT of space.. although they look cute in the singular pots its just not practical when you have so many. I also do the same for my blushers and just have them in palettes. Lipstick wise I just keep everything in small bags and sort them colour wise.

For my brushes I keep them all in my tool belt. That way I know where they are and theyre not going to get damaged


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would suggest getting a large plastic container with about 6 or more drawers. You can fit alot of makeup in there, without taking up too much space. Also like mentioned above about depotting all eyeshadow and blush into palettes. Brushes you should look into a roll or belt, or even a big container filled with some sort of filler so they dont slide or lean.


----------



## COBI (Mar 19, 2008)

If you look through the Stash Stats & Storage - Specktra.Net (a sub-topic of The Traincase), you will see tons of solutions that people have.  

Often when someone has posted their pictures one place, they won't repost them somewhere else.

I don't have any solutions for you because I at the current time, I am trying to determine the best way to store my stuff without making it more cumbersome to use each day.  Luckily, space/room isn't really an issue for me.

Good luck.


----------

